# Problema con UPS



## benvenuto007 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola, les comento que mi UPS dejo de andar cuando intente conectarla a la salida de encendedor del auto, seguro por sobretension (probe con motor en marcha) , pero lo que no se es que es lo que se quemo, porque cuando conecto la UPS con bateria hace como un sumbido (que siempre lo hizo), pero cuando le pongo cualquier carga a la salida deja de hacerlo, y lo que conecte no prende. Tienen idea de que podrá ser?. Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Feb 28, 2008)

Es seguro que la bateria del interior este dañada y ya no admite carga.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 29, 2008)

no tiene ucha logica que se estropee por sobretensión si conectas algo al mechero del coche,primero porque el alternador da un voltage que es controlado por un regulador (pastilla metalica en el interior del alternador) si este se estropea el alternador no carga la bateria pero no conoszco ninguncaso que se carge la electronica del coche...ahora....seguro que es una ups o un inverter de 12 a 220v porque las ups que yo conozco (que no son todas por lo que puedo estar equibocado....) la entrada es de 220vac y no de 12vdc


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> ...porque las ups que yo conozco (que no son todas por lo que puedo estar equibocado....) la entrada es de 220vac y no de 12vdc



Las UPS pueden tener una entrada de 12V para la conexion de baterias externas, es mas, las de gran tamaño directamente traern para conexion de baterias extrenas.

Saludos..


----------



## benvenuto007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> no tiene ucha logica que se estropee por sobretensión si conectas algo al mechero del coche,primero porque el alternador da un voltage que es controlado por un regulador (pastilla metalica en el interior del alternador) si este se estropea el alternador no carga la bateria pero no conoszco ninguncaso que se carge la electronica del coche...ahora....seguro que es una ups o un inverter de 12 a 220v porque las ups que yo conozco (que no son todas por lo que puedo estar equibocado....) la entrada es de 220vac y no de 12vdc



Pero el alternador carga la batería en un rango de tensión de 13.8 a 14.2 V, y en teoría la UPS en funcionamiento con baterias (sin estar conectada a 220) tendia que tener como máximo 13.8V y al ser de bateria es más estable que la del alternador, por eso digo lo de sobretensión. Saludos


----------



## amestasf (Jun 26, 2008)

Bueno el concepto de una ups, es garantizar una energia para en caso haya un ausencia de la energia electrica de la red, dependiendo la potencia que se tenga en uso y para lo que se use.
Todas las ups, se alimentan con 220 vac o 110 vac, o 380 vac.
 en este caso debe de usarce un inverter de 12 vdc.
suerte


----------



## mrmay (Jun 4, 2011)

hola tengo una u p s. tiene 3 baterias pero desde hace un mes no carga que esta sucediendo y  como puedo solucionar el problems

gracias.

espero su respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2011)

Tenés Tester ?

Sinó lo más facil sería quitar las baterías y cargarlas afuera con otro cargador.

Con eso definís si sirven o ya no 

Saludos !


----------



## panama1974 (Jun 4, 2011)

Una bateria buena con buena carga te marca 12.75 voltios  , si la cargas con otro cargador  y si llega  ese voltaje y a los 10 minutos la mides con el tester y va vajando rapidamente el voltaje es ke ya esta averiada, salu2.


----------

